
Bloomd: C Network Daemon for Bloom Filters - petercooper
https://github.com/armon/bloomd
======
j_s
Some of the reasons for the development of this project were mentioned by one
of the developers when the Redis HyperLogLog support was discussed on Hacker
News:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7506774#up_7508861](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7506774#up_7508861)

    
    
      > We sacrificed durability, accuracy, and some level of safety [...] for raw speed. 
    

It comes up a lot as being used by various ad companies to track all their
counters.

